# Age for applications



## filmstudent82 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi everyone, I need some advise regarding the applications, especially
about age.
My name is Paulina, I am 34 years old, I'm from Latin America and this
is my story:
I applied in 2013 to the Directing Programs in NYU and UCLA, I have
interviews for both, but I didn't get in.
I applied again in 2014 to the same schools, same programs, I got
another interview for UCLA but again I didn't get in.
I applied again in 2015 to the same schools, but to screenwriting this
time for UCLA, again I had an interview but nothing else, and I
applied to Chapman too and I was accepted, sadly I couldn't accept
because I needed a scholarship, and I didn't get it.
As you see for a foreigner it's a loooong way and I need to get in and
also the scholarship, but I won't give up! 

So I want to apply again,  (I am a very stubborn person) this time to
more Universities, like USC and Columbia, but I wonder if I am too old
for the Directing Program... The thing is that I have more experience
now, I produced two short films this year. I prefer the Directing
Program, but when I was living in Los Angeles I met some people from
the UCLA's Directing Program and the average age was like 20- 25, so I
don't know if I fit with that group.

So my question is if I should apply to another program? Maybe
Production? I like Directing better because I think is more complete.


----------



## Cody (Oct 5, 2017)

If you're worried about your age, you should check out the book:
*Film School: The True Story of a Midwestern Family Man Who Went to the World’s Most Famous Film School, Fell Flat on His Face, Had a Stroke, and Sold a Television Series to CBS*

I do not think you're too old, especially if this is something that you wish to do! Age is merely a number, and if you desire a degree in film, don't stop applying.


----------



## Operator (Oct 6, 2017)

You're never too old to break into the industry. If it's your passion, go for it. Don't let anyone or your doubts stop you!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Oct 22, 2017)

The average age of admissions is in the late 20s or early 30s. Most programs want people with life experiences and it's uncommon to see average age of a class be in the early 20s. I wouldn't overthink your age - I'd be far more worried if you were applying straight out of undergrad at 22 as those admissions tend to be rare statistically. 

Don't give up if you really want an MFA, but don't forget, you can make films and tell your stories no matter what! There are great non MFA programs around too, some online, although I do know that an education visa makes moving to LA or NY much easier to accomplish, so don't give up!


----------



## cakeislife (Nov 2, 2017)

I remember heard it somewhere about the average age for MFA program is 26.  With more life experiences there's definitely much more you could bring. I'm coming to this thread a bit late but I hope everything's going well with your application!


----------



## Kira (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi Paulina (and to other lurkers)!

I cannot speak to other programs, but I wouldn't be too worried.

In the UCLA Screenwriting program, we have students from 22 y/o through late 30's, early 40's. Some of us are coming straight out of undergrad and others have been working in the entertainment field (and other fields!) for 15+ years. There are some people with lots of set experience. There are others that have placed in screenwriting competitions. Some haven't written an entire feature or been on a single set. The cohort's background and experiences differ greatly and that what makes it an interesting time


----------

